
Mapbox releases tool to automatically review technical docs - zetalabs
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/retext-mapbox-standard/
======
shdon
I'm all for clear and concise documentation, and can appreciate the technical
merit of this approach. On the other hand, some of the examples they give
horrify me. In many cases, added words or synonyms make a text more readable.
I might be wrong, but my gut feeling is that this makes something that is
already barely readable (tech specs) into something completely impossible to
get through without getting bored after 3 paragraphs or feeling like my
intelligence has been insulted.

